# Best Version of FFIV?



## perpetualskeptic (May 23, 2011)

I'm looking to play Final Fantasy IV sometime in the next few months, and I was wondering which one I should play?  I'm mostly a lurker on the forums, but I thought I'd as some advice on this one.

Thanks in advance!

*Edit: Forgot to put in FFIV DS


----------



## Issac (May 23, 2011)

The complete collection one. Updated graphics, more content (after years) etc... I'd choose that one.


----------



## zygie (May 23, 2011)

N-no FFIV DS?

The GBA version has that extra content (Lunar Ruins, etc.)

Complete Collection has The After Years afaik, it's some sort of sequel to the main game, if you'd like to extend the story to cover that, play that.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 23, 2011)

I would avoid FF4 from PS1 below. It is kind of a prehistoric crap shoot. With better versions available, there is absolutely no reason to play them anymore unless you like torturing yourself with the terrible menu system and such.

I played FF4 on GBA. That's the only time I've actually beaten the game. Was pretty fun, and the GBA or GBA mode on a DS outlast the PSP by a long shot. It was the first updated port though, making it a very enjoyable experience. This isn't the one I would recommend though.

Although you lack the DS version on the list, I would pass anyways. The graphics of the DS version are completely wrong for FFIV. I hated them and couldn't get very far in before quitting. Sprite work looks far better on a game like FFIV.

Final Fantasy IV: Complete Collection is the way to go. The sprites are gorgeous, as is the over world. It is the best iteration of FFIV to date, hands down. Plus, it comes with FFIV, The After Years, and an Intermission that was created just for Complete Collection. This is absolutely the best way to play the game.


----------



## Tai Le Ree (May 23, 2011)

The ds version is the best.
Complete collection is a close second.


----------



## zygie (May 23, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Although you lack the DS version on the list, I would pass anyways. The graphics of the DS version are completely wrong for FFIV. I hated them and couldn't get very far in before quitting. Sprite work looks far better on a game like FFIV.


You reminded me how Paladin Cecil looked in the DS version. Goodness.

Good point though, FFIV DS was reworked to be more difficult, so if that's your thing, (and did not purposely leave out the DS version,) you can try that. With that augment system, some people like going through 2 more playthroughs to get all the nice augments on the characters.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 23, 2011)

zygie said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People always say the DS version was made to be more difficult, but I noticed absolutely zero difficulty differences between the GBA version and the DS version of what I played at the time. I think people may have just envisioned it as more difficult, as most people aren't used to a more old school, naturally more difficult RPG being on a family friendly handheld like the DS.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 23, 2011)

If you want a (very unforgiving) challenge, play the WiiWare After Years. It's very difficult as hell.

But since you're asking for the original FFIV, go for the PSP one


----------



## perpetualskeptic (May 23, 2011)

Added FFIV DS...forgot about it...I knew I was missing one.  I am generally more a fan of the old-school sprite-based graphics, although the 3D on it looks nice, and I've heard there's an Undub floating around the interwebs somewhere, and those are always nice.

I played ChronoTrigger on the PS1, and I liked the added video sequences, was wondering if they show up in any other versions.

Was also wondering if the bonus content from the GBA version was in any other versions?


----------



## Sir VG (May 23, 2011)

perpetualskeptic said:
			
		

> Was also wondering if the bonus content from the GBA version was in any other versions?



I believe The Complete Collection includes the GBA's bonus dungeons.  It just doesn't include the Augment system from the NDS version.  (I've mainly spent my time on that version's Interlude, having played the SNES and GBA versions numerous times.)

Between the versions, I really enjoyed the PSP release, since it didn't drag down.  Everything was fast paced, graphics were beautiful, and good music (and a choice between arranged and original music!).

If you can't do that, either the original SNES or the GBA versions are good.  Skip the PS1 version, which is an awful attempt to port the SNES version.

The NDS version is alright, but I guess I like the sprites versions better.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 23, 2011)

perpetualskeptic said:
			
		

> I played ChronoTrigger on the PS1, and I liked the added video sequences, was wondering if they show up in any other versions.



The DS version of Chrono Trigger has an updated version with the video sequences and a classic version I think.

But FFIV CC is by far the best. FFIV DS just had awful graphics that really ruined the game. I know the graphics don't make the game but it's one of the few Final Fantasy stories I really enjoy and having such shitty graphics presenting it ruins it. The Complete Collection just has updated sprites (which look good), keeps some great music, and contains The After Years and a story bridging the original game and TAY.

And for PSP pirates, it's relatively small in filesize so that's a plus.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 23, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, does FF4 CC for PSP have the extra bosses from previous versions? The GBA version had Zeromux EG, the DS version has Proto-Babil or whatever it was called. Does the PSP version retain these additions as Zeromus EG was notably absent from the DS version from what I recall.


----------



## Midna (May 24, 2011)

The DS version had a lot of changes made to the character's battle attributes, and the battle system in general. Difficulty's also bumped up a notch. 
I guess if you hate the chibi models, you won't appreciate this, but the cinematic are much more dramatic. There's also voice acting here and there which, unlike most games, isn't ear rap e.

But if you hate how it looks, you hate how it looks.

Edit: You're all spoony bards.


----------



## Nujui (May 24, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, does FF4 CC for PSP have the extra bosses from previous versions? The GBA version had Zeromux EG, the DS version has Proto-Babil or whatever it was called. Does the PSP version retain these additions as Zeromus EG was notably absent from the DS version from what I recall.


EDIT: Wrong Game.


----------



## Goli (May 24, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you could have, you know, done things properly, because that boss is from TAY, not FFIV, so that doesn't really answer his question.
To my knowledge, all the bosses from the GBA version are in.


----------



## Nujui (May 24, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, well sorry, I just did a search and that came up.

I'll remove it.

Wait, correct me if I'm wrong, but he was talking about FFIV CC right? Doesn't that include after years plus this boss? Sorry if I'm wrong.


----------



## machomuu (May 24, 2011)

Well I've only played the DS, PS1, and original SNES versions, and I believe the PS1/SNES and DS versions are on par with each other, but for different reasons.  The SNES/PS1 is a great version, with detailed sprites, a pretty good translation, and pretty creative artistic concepts.  However, where the DS version excels is the audio.  While the VAs aren't the greatest, they are pretty decent and confirms certain name pronunciations that are usually under debate.  However, where the DS version truly excels in sound is the remade music.  The songs are orchestrated in most cases, and truly benefit from having the SNES version as a backbone for what they should sound like.  This is most evident in the Overworld song, which is a truly beautiful remake.  Moreover, this is also exemplified in the new and truly stunning intro (both visually and musically) and remakes the Final Fantasy theme song as well as the Overworld song and the love theme in a very pleasing blend that truly works well with the changing attitudes of the visuals.


----------



## Goli (May 24, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's specifically talking about FFIV. All the optional bosses from the original TAY are here too anyway.


----------



## Nujui (May 24, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, thank you. Sorry about that, I haven't really played a FF in awhile since 13.


----------



## darksweet (May 24, 2011)

i hope they will remake the final fantasy 5 too... and telling us the origin of OMEGA and SHINRYU...


----------

